# Possible Smith and Wellstood, or Falkirk "Queen Anne #7"



## HelenBarron (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello all! 

I'm Helen, and I live in Queensland, Australia.  I have just purchased a fantastic little stove, and after spending a whole night on Google, I think that I have a Smith and Wellstood, or maybe a Falkirk "Queen Anne #7".

I can only find references to Queen Anne No 6, or Queenie 6 but from the photos, I have noticed some small differences. 

1. The Queen Anne 6 has a round chimney opening, and mine has a very narrow oval 
2. The Queen Anne 6 has tool grooves in the 2 top plates, and the piece in between, where mine does not have these grooves to put a tool in to lift the plates.
3. My stove has "Q7" on the front of the tray.

I've only found one reference to a Queen Anne 7, but didn't contain any other information, not even a picture to compare.

What I would like to know is whether anyone can more accurately identify my stove, and help with any information about when or where it was likely to have been made. 
My research has not provided a great deal of information to narrow any of this down, and takes me from Glasgow to South Africa as possible areas of production, from late 1800s to late 1900s.

Please have a look at the photos that I've attached. 

I'd really appreciate any information about the history of this stove.  I can't wait to install it and light it up!

Helen


----------



## fossil (Jan 31, 2012)

Helen, I extend a very warm welcome to you, and am happy that you found us.  We're a friendly bunch, as you'll discover.  We do have a number of differently focused "sub-forums", if you will, and your very interesting inquiry, I think, belongs in our Classic Stove Forum, so I'm going to move your thread there.  On a personal note, during my 30+ years in the US Navy, almost always in the Pacific, I visited a lot of places...but I never visited anyplace that I enjoyed as much as I did Australia.  I'd love to revisit one day.  I hope that some of the folks here can shed some light on this beautiful old stove you've got.  Rick


----------



## HelenBarron (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for moving my thread Rick, sorry for posting in the wrong place.  It's nice to hear that you enjoyed coming to Oz 

I did a bit more homework, and haven't learned much more, I found a few Queen Anne 7s, but they have parts that I am missing, an ornate cover for the top, and decorative tray and lid in the bottom. I can't see whether they have the same narrow oval chimney as mine though.

I sent an email to Falkirk, and got a reply that the company no longer exists, but nothing else to help me narrow down any details about my stove.


----------



## 27james (Jun 17, 2012)

HelenBarron said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm Helen, and I live in Queensland, Australia. I have just purchased a fantastic little stove, and after spending a whole night on Google, I think that I have a Smith and Wellstood, or maybe a Falkirk "Queen Anne #7".
> 
> ...


 hi helen i just bought one u are missing some parts mine has the oval as well but has round part that goes over it with flu that goes in first mine has queen 6 on the front plate


----------



## Val & Arthur (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Helen  I am also from Qld Australia and I have just purchased 3 stoves that are similar from 3 different places.

One had a plate at the front which had Smith & Wellstood Ltd Columbian Stove Works.  On another piece it had The Queen No 5.  This did not have a crown or bra.  This is a very cute small version of the 2 bigger ones.  Exactly the same patterns.  

The next one I bought is larger and I believed at the time  it may be a Crown No 6, which it had on one plate.  It does not have anything else on it.  

Since then I have bought one which I believe is a Crown No 7.  I have mixed and matched pieces and decided that my "No 6" is actually a No. 7 as all of the pieces off the new one fit it  well.  

Some of the pieces off the "No 6" do not fit any of the stoves, so I think these pieces were just found a put together.  Both of these have a crown or bra.  

Does anyone know what I really have and any information.  The last one I bought has 4 more pieces than the other 2, and I am not sure how it should go together.  Most of the photos I have found which is very few, show the grate to put the wood in down low, but I can't get mine to go there.


----------



## plumtreed (Oct 26, 2014)

Val & Arthur said:


> Hi Helen  I am also from Qld Australia and I have just purchased 3 stoves that are similar from 3 different places.
> 
> One had a plate at the front which had Smith & Wellstood Ltd Columbian Stove Works.  On another piece it had The Queen No 5.  This did not have a crown or bra.  This is a very cute small version of the 2 bigger ones.  Exactly the same patterns.
> 
> ...



Hello Val, Arthur and Helen,

We are in NSW and we have had 'one' of these for the past 10 years or so. We have been researching the history of this little heater and I seems to be complex and convoluted in that it seems to have been made in different countries and at different times.....most recently, I think, by the Furphey company, well known in Aus for the Furphey Water cart,in 1975!

We are interested in hearing more about your heaters if you still come on line here.


----------



## Saunders Rd (Apr 5, 2019)

hi just wondering if you know where to get parts for smith wellstood stoves? I have a excelsior #1 im wanting to restore. thxs


----------

